# Option Pricing Calculator



## Asia Etrader (14 August 2007)

Does anyone use an option pricing calculator? Or are you just guessing? I use this one but the market maker never gives it to me anyway 

http://www.asia-etrading.com/tools/option_pricing_calculator.php

If you are unsure how to use leave a message.

Any other ones out there?


----------



## sails (14 August 2007)

Here's one if no dividend:  http://www.hoadley.net/options/optiongraphs.aspx

...and this one to include dividends:  http://www.hoadley.net/options/optiongraphs.aspx?divs=Y

lots of info on this site


----------



## shyienz (27 March 2012)

Hi,

Do you guys know how to use the CBOE option calculator? 
http://www.cboe.com/LearnCenter/OptionCalculator.aspx

If it is an american put option,
What are the input parameters for:
-Price
-Strike
-days to expiration
-dividend
-first dividend date

Please help!!!


----------



## ROE (27 March 2012)

ASX can calculate theoretical fair value for you 
all you do is pick an option series

http://www.asx.com.au/opc/OpcStart?Mode=T


----------



## ROE (27 March 2012)

shyienz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you guys know how to use the CBOE option calculator?
> http://www.cboe.com/LearnCenter/OptionCalculator.aspx
> ...




What are you doing with options if you don't know these value 
you also missed implied volatility.

Price = current stock price
Strike = Strike price ...price you agree to buy/sell regardless of the underlying stock price
Day to expiration = how long your options contracts got till it expire
Dividend = Dividend amount paid
First Dividend Date = Stock first ex-dividend date

Dont mess with options if you don't understand it.... it is a derivatives with consequences.

You haven't attend to one of those seminars or saw those TV ads where they advertise you can generate income from options or make big bucks have you ?


----------

